# Substrate Help?



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

So recently my mom picked up some Miracle Gro Garden Soil and I've heard about a couple of people using it in planted aquariums. I just wanted to check if anyones done that and if it's safe and what effects it will have one the tank like tannins or PH. If I can't use it I will have to save up for EcoComplete or something(which I don't want to do if I don't have to!) Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not do it chemicals would either kill or cause algae plus aquatic plants have different needs.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've heard that only organic should be used if using Miracle Gro. I just bought a bag of the wrong soil to start my NPT too..bummer. sigh


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got it! Thanks guys didn't want to make some kind of horrible mistake!:lol:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL...I have a feeling I am going to make a few mistakes before I get this NPT going...live and learn I guess.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Live, make epic fails, and learn. Story of my life! Any success stories though?


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

For the soil not life...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> Live, make epic fails, and learn. Story of my life! Any success stories though?


I have lots of success stories..just none involving planted tanks..yet! I only started keeping betta fish back in June, and so far..all 6 are healthy, so I guess that is a success!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess that is the thing though...we don't learn much from our successes, but a LOT from our failures lol..must be why I know so much ha ha ha!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL...I have a feeling I am going to make a few mistakes before I get this NPT going...live and learn I guess.


Hey it happened to me! Look at my tank now! Although I do have some algae lol.

Organic soil or soil from the yard where you haven't used fertilizer. So most houses with smaller backyards usually won't work, as most people fertilize for their lawns. A big property works, like OFL goes out on her forest and collects soil lol. Mad props for her though!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Hey it happened to me! Look at my tank now! Although I do have some algae lol.
> 
> Organic soil or soil from the yard where you haven't used fertilizer. So most houses with smaller backyards usually won't work, as most people fertilize for their lawns. A big property works, like OFL goes out on her forest and collects soil lol. Mad props for her though!


Yeah, she is my hero! LOL...Our yard is small but it is all natural...not even a true "lawn" so to speak, but still not sure about the content of our soil..we are so close to the ocean.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

We live near the woods. Taking soil seems a bit dodgy though, ours doesn't seem very fertile or something


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> We live near the woods. Taking soil seems a bit dodgy though, ours doesn't seem very fertile or something


Yeah, I hear ya there! I'm going to trade in the Earthgro potting soil I got for some Earthgro top soil..I have heard of quite a few people starting their tanks with this..we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll get some potting soil *sigh*. Is a nice planted tank to much to ask?!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> I'll get some potting soil *sigh*. Is a nice planted tank to much to ask?!


The top soil I am getting is really cheap at Walmart and Home Depot...Yeah, I'm wondering if I've bitten off more than I can chew too..but, I want to do this! LOL


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Setup can be a pain, but after a month or so it gets easier as that is when water changes isn't as much. There are two main things you should always have with plants in my eyes, good substrate (soil, stratum, roottabs, flourite) and the right light. The second thing would be a good comprehensive fert. I am a major fan of Seachem products and one of the best liquid ferts would be Seachem Flourish.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Setup can be a pain, but after a month or so it gets easier as that is when water changes isn't as much. There are two main things you should always have with plants in my eyes, good substrate (soil, stratum, roottabs, flourite) and the right light. The second thing would be a good comprehensive fert. I am a major fan of Seachem products and one of the best liquid ferts would be Seachem Flourish.


I am going El Natural, so no ferts here...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

El natural, sounds fun! El natural.... Sounds... Spanish? Lol. Kinda doing that not exactly


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> El natural, sounds fun! El natural.... Sounds... Spanish? Lol. Kinda doing that not exactly


LOL...I am trying for a Diana Walstad tank...no chemical fertilizers...I'm still reading. I'm really hoping OFL can help me some. I'm scared lol.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL...I am trying for a Diana Walstad tank...no chemical fertilizers...I'm still reading. I'm really hoping OFL can help me some. I'm scared lol.


I suggest reading her book and ignoring 99% of everything you read on forums. Her book is very informative and is often misinterpreted. I have not tried her method yet but I have researched it and read her book...I was simply amazed by the amount of people out there who claim to be using this method and they had everything wrong! Its like they got a list of things needed and then put it together how ever they wanted. You can safely use the organic choice potting mix...just get it wet and make a mud out of it,layer the bottom of the tank with it...add a little bit of pure clay or clay kitty litter here and there{just sprinkle it around}and then cap it with sand or other substrate....capping it, is very important. once you have your plants in there make sure you do not disturb them..if you up root the plants after they have established themselves into the soil you will have a huge mess.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Relic said:


> I suggest reading her book and ignoring 99% of everything you read on forums. Her book is very informative and is often misinterpreted. I have not tried her method yet but I have researched it and read her book...I was simply amazed by the amount of people out there who claim to be using this method and they had everything wrong! Its like they got a list of things needed and then put it together how ever they wanted. You can safely use the organic choice potting mix...just get it wet and make a mud out of it,layer the bottom of the tank with it...add a little bit of pure clay or clay kitty litter here and there{just sprinkle it around}and then cap it with sand or other substrate....capping it, is very important. once you have your plants in there make sure you do not disturb them..if you up root the plants after they have established themselves into the soil you will have a huge mess.


Thanks so much...yes, I have noticed many claiming "Walstad" tanks, and then not following her method. I don't have her book, I am just researching her ACTUAL interview and real tanks...Oh, and thanks for the kitty litter (clay) tip...I was going to ask about that too! I still need to make a list of plants and find where I am ordering them...any tips in this realm would be appreciated! I found one good site that is near my home, so I'm going to try them. They seem pretty knowledgeable and their prices reasonable.

Private message me with any other tips..I don't want to hijack Turtle's thread!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I got the Miracle Gro organic potting mix now so hopefully it's good! Anyway, don't worry betta newbie! We're all navigating the same planted waters! Just don't hijack my betta.. Cuz that's serious! Anyway thanks for the advice everyone! I was following a rough 'walstad method' myself before I realized it! El natural... Weird name


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> I got the Miracle Gro organic potting mix now so hopefully it's good! Anyway, don't worry betta newbie! We're all navigating the same planted waters! Just don't hijack my betta.. Cuz that's serious! Anyway thanks for the advice everyone! I was following a rough 'walstad method' myself before I realized it! El natural... Weird name


I'm glad you got your soil..Even the Miracle Gro organic from here is mostly pine, so I said to heck with it and dug some dirt up from my yard...we'll see how it does lol. I now have the tank, divider, soil, and cap...now to order my plants...I'm hoping by Thursday I can do that. I need batteries for my camera too..I want to document this step by step..let's hope the story has a happy ending ha ha ha. And I said, "hijack your thread" lol, NOT your betta!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually I had a betta NAMED Thread lol weird huh?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> Actually I had a betta NAMED Thread lol weird huh?


LOL...yes, that is too funny! Ha ha ha...thanks I needed a giggle today!


----------

